# Your Favorite army



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Are you a WAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH calling ork or a masochist from Dark eldar whats your favorite race. Squats don't count.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

WAAAAAGH!!!!
:mrgreen::mrgreen:

SGMAlice


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Squats, obviously.

(Tyranids)


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Uhh.....mmmmm.....WAAAGH!!!.....uhh.....ORKS!!! :shout:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Ive gone with 'Nids, since i love Dark Eldar, but 'Nids are just awesome, i love Sallies and DA and BA (Death Company mainly) but not enough to go for all flavours yuck

Nids reign supreme


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

WAAAAAAAAGh orks ever since Ghazghkull Thraka was an ammo runt.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Loli said:


> (Death Company mainly)


Love the DC 
If I ever play Blood Angels, there will be a whole lot of those guys running around.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Depends.

At the moment I'm really into Tyranids; But I guess at heart, It's world eaters;Chaos

Wow, So many ork players..

Guess you guys come in swarms aswell: Ork Generalz


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

chaos marines, blood for the blood god rraghh!!


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

This is rather a tough question, but I guess overall I cant deny how Waaaaaaghawesome Orks are.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I LOVE my Orks, but I also love Tau... In the end I love my Chaos Zombies most of all, but since they don't count, I'll have to choose Tau.


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

Major Harper of the Cadian 417th reporting.

----

Uhm, sorry about that, I suppose I'm saying I love my IG?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Uh, Armies that I have (had) Intrest in: Crimson Fists, Blood Angels, Space Wolves, Ultramarines, Iron Hands, Iron Lords, Deathwatch, Salamanders, Black Templars,.....

You should have figured it out by now. A second choice would be Chaos as I have a fondness for Word Bearers (Can't wait to read First Heretic), World Eaters, Black Legion, Iron Warriors, Night Lords, Alpha Legion and the Red Corsairs.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been an IG treadhead since I bought my first 40K Model, a 2nd Ed. Leman Russ, not to long after if came out. Now I have 10 of them & 26 Chimera Based Tanks. Back in 2nd Ed. I had some of pretty much all the Regiments but around 3rd or 4th I decided to just focus on Tallrans.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

You should have the top layer of skin removed and then you should be salted for even having the temerity to ask.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

"I am the Hammer!" Grey Knights FTW!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Been a chaos marines fan since, well, the beginning of 40k time. But after my son got into orks I have to say I have been more and more impressed with the models, the codex and the sheer fun they bring to an otherwise "gloomy atmosphere" game. 
I have yet to have a game against or with orks that hasn't been fun and caused a few laughs. 
So, as my allegiance will always be with chaos marines, my favorite army, (in it's current form) are the orks.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

The Emperors finest, the Space Marines!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Chaos Marines from the beginning and for all time, even if the current dex is a bit off the mark imo. 

I had to think hard about my current fixation with all things Ork and for the first time ever when asked this question the answer was nearly something other than CSM.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> I LOVE my Orks, but I also love Tau... In the end I love my Chaos Zombies most of all, but since they don't count, I'll have to choose Tau.


_*cough*__tau over orks?__*gag*_uke:

May the Hand of Gork SMASH your "grille" a thousand times, RIP your eyes out and PISS in your dead skull for the blasphemy that flows from your GOB! :shout:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Space Wolves.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Love the DC
> If I ever play Blood Angels, there will be a whole lot of those guys running around.


Well thats the army im currently working on, DC and DC and DC, even made my own chapter for them called the Death Lances. When i get the final bitz i need im making a WIP thread if your interested 

But wow didnt realise there were so many Ork fans though, kinda scary if you all united together................


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Everyone likes orks, they are the comedic relief of the 41st millennium.


----------



## Nyustukyi (Jul 10, 2010)

Chaos, Death Guard straight up.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Despite not collecting them the GK have always fascinated me and I love the models so I pick the forces of the ordo malleus.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

gen.ahab said:


> Everyone likes orks, they are the comedic relief of the 41st millennium.


Yeah, they're reeeal funny when they're usin your headless NECK for a TOILET.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

As long as it isn't me, its fucking hilarious. lol


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

Forward warriors of the Guard, and die like the heroes that you are!


IG Fanboy


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Mine has to be the Chaos Marines. Iron Warriors especially.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

If we all 'united together' we would drown the galaxy in a tide of War, Blood and Gore!!!
An endless Green Tide.
Even your beloved Emperor could not save you then.

SGMAlice


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Chaos!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

SGMAlice said:


> If we all 'united together' we would drown the galaxy in a tide of War, Blood and Gore!!!
> An endless Green Tide.
> Even your beloved Emperor could not save you then.
> 
> SGMAlice


The enemys of man shall fall before us.

Seriously though too many orks, where's our reinforcements?
Come on IG generals, stand up and make yourself heard.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> If we all 'united together' we would drown the galaxy in a tide of War, Blood and Gore!!!
> An endless Green Tide.
> Even your beloved Emperor could not save you then.
> 
> SGMAlice


Good thing im not much for the Emporer, since once the Imperium has been drowned in its own blood my Hive Fleet Fabulous and the other Hive Fleets shall devour whats left of the Orks


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

I started with Space Marines (Black Templars), now I'm playing Nids and Eldar as well, I have to say that I have become rather fond of the Eldar so at the moment they are my favourite.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Chaos first and foremost. Next is ig, but it has to be the traitor kind so it is really more chaos.


----------



## Quozzo (Oct 2, 2010)

Daemon Hunters, specifically the Grey knights. although they're actually Space Marines, oh the technicalities.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Loli said:


> Good thing im not much for the Emporer, since once the Imperium has been drowned in its own blood my Hive Fleet Fabulous and the other Hive Fleets shall devour whats left of the Orks


Suddenly, BILLIONS OF BIOVORES! (genetic link with Orks)


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Space Marines and proud of it.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

GLORY TO CHAOS ETERNAL!
The Black Legion stands strong, defying the imperial hounds at our every breath!

You missed Daemons up on that list, though


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Like the diversity of the Chaos Space Marine Codex.


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

CHAOS! accept no substitue!


----------



## Deathscythe4722 (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, my favorite army is Space Wolves, but as i detest all other loyalist chapters the poll leaves me no choice but to click Chaos.

Also, you forgot Chaos Daemons in the poll.


----------



## Oibade (Oct 10, 2010)

Necrons indeed! :victory:


----------



## giikbesouw (Jul 6, 2010)

my favorite isnt posted in the results cuz its

ADEPTUS MECHANICUS


----------



## Bocaj (May 10, 2009)

I refuse to vote... well i cant no demons D:


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

srry I forgot chaos daemons but this is kind of what happen to them


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

Waaaagh!!! I had to go with orks because I hate all of the other loyalist chapters of SM so it is kinda hard to click Marines. Orkz iz neva beaten in battul!!!


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Eldar
Space Wolves
Tyranids

In that order.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Though I do like my Dark Eldar and am anxiously awaiting my shiny new codex, I gotta go with the orks. Ever since Rogue Trader and then "Ere We Go. The orks is the only ones havin' fun in da whole 41st Milennyum or whatever it iz. Besides,m ya don't gotta be neat when convertin'.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I voted Dark Eldar because they're my second favourites: amusing space pirates, that they are, free of laws and morals and powerful enough to have all the fun they want. Childish, perhaps, but when you're facing a Haemonculus in close combat suddenly thats the last thing that comes to mind. 

My original favourites are the Chaos Marines but aside from the badass books about them (Storm of Iron, Word Bearer series, etc) they are beginning to be depicted as spiky, retarded Marines that get upset by METAL BOXES, get betrayed by SIIINDRIII, and can't think of anything more complex or even other than BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD. They're also butchered by the thousands, as if they weren't Space Marines but Orks in Power Armour, and apparently no CSM can beat a SM in single combat, only through twenty pages of completely unnecessary trickery and backstabbing. Or the usual KEKEKEKEKEKKEKEKKEKEKEKEKE CSM RUSH BECAUSE WE'RE LEGION HURR-DURR. I'm disappoint.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

IG Because I can feel like a proper general.

Oh and i Love the tanks.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

NO PITY, NO REMORSE, NO FFFEEEAARRR!!!!

Black Templars all the way, with a bit of kinky DE on the side 

Haha, lol at no-one choosing tau....so far


----------

